

Detroit's Under-Funded Fire Departments Use a Soda Can for a Fire Alarm - danso
http://gizmodo.com/detroits-under-funded-fire-departments-use-a-soda-can-f-1631409347/

======
torgoguys
Earlier submission
here:[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8278004](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8278004)

------
unethical_ban
Ingenuity is always fun to read about, but I strongly feel there are
comparably inexpensive solutions that would be a lot more effective.

